# Synology + pyTivo



## burnside (Jan 12, 2009)

jcthorne suggested I turn this private message into a post. Here's the original:



jcthorne said:


> burnside said:
> 
> 
> > Saw a post you had where you talked about your Synology 1511. I was looking today at the Synology DS411+II to replace my HP MediaSmart Server which do not suit my needs at this point. I need to run pyTivo, store 2 TB of movies and another TB of photos/mp3s/docs. Is there any reason that I should be looking at a 1511 instead of ds411+II or maybe even something else?
> ...


I'm wondering why a 411+II couldn't transcode video while the 1511 can. From what I see online, the two servers have the same processor. Can you explain a bit more why the 411+II would not be able to transcode on the fly?

Thanks!


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

burnside said:


> jcthorne suggested I turn this private message into a post. Here's the original:
> 
> I'm wondering why a 411+II couldn't transcode video while the 1511 can. From what I see online, the two servers have the same processor. Can you explain a bit more why the 411+II would not be able to transcode on the fly?
> 
> Thanks!


My mistake, I must have been looking at the cpu spec for the older 411, not the more recent mark 2 version. They should then have about the same CPU capability. The network throughput may not be the same for multiple users/streams however.


----------



## burnside (Jan 12, 2009)

jcthorne said:


> My mistake, I must have been looking at the cpu spec for the older 411, not the more recent mark 2 version. They should then have about the same CPU capability. The network throughput may not be the same for multiple users/streams however.


Ahh, cool, because I will not need anything more than 4 bays. As for the network throughput, is that because the 1511 has dual gigabit ports?


----------



## burnside (Jan 12, 2009)

One last question. I rip my DVDs to mpeg 2. Would your Synology transcode on the fly in real time? My HP ex485 was able to do this with its Celeron 440 2.0Ghz processor (single core). I'd say I would wait 5 seconds after selecting to transfer the movie before I would get the Start Playing Now selection on the Tivo. I'm thinking a Dual Core 1.8Ghz w/fpu from the Synology 1511+ would be better than even this, but just want to make sure before I drop some money on the server. All my DVDs are in either VOB straight from the DVD or in mpeg2 format.

Thanks for all your help. You've eased lots of stress from a crazy weekend with my ex485.

b


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

burnside said:


> One last question. I rip my DVDs to mpeg 2. Would your Synology transcode on the fly in real time?


Transcoding is not required to transfer MPEG II files to the TiVo, as long as the video format is compatible.


----------



## burnside (Jan 12, 2009)

lrhorer said:


> Transcoding is not required to transfer MPEG II files to the TiVo, as long as the video format is compatible.


One of these days I'm going to be as smart as you guys! lol

Thanks for all your help. I'll probably see you on the pyTivo forums too.

b


----------



## Iluvatar (Jul 22, 2006)

Have pyTivo on my DS411slim. Works beautifully for primarily MKV to MP4 remuxing with audio transcoding every once in a while. Slow as a turtle though if I accidentally do something to make it transcode video. Compiling a custom FFmpeg build for it did help some...not much though.

Good luck. There are some general instructions for Synology up on the pyTivo forums somewhere....


----------

